# Question for Czech Shepherd people



## Jack Krizman Jr (Dec 27, 2008)

I have a male Czech Shepherd

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/589832.html

Loki is going to be 8 months old on the 20th of this month. He appears to be healthy, his only issue that I have noticed that he is down just abit on his pasterns. I followed up with my breeder, and she agreed, however she said they should come up some, and that its in his lines (relative dogs) have had this as well (or that he is similar to them).

I am abit worried about his height, he is only about 22-22.5 inches at the shoulders, and hasn't seem to grow at all in height.

I have read/been told that Czechs mature later, grow at a slower rate. I am in no rush to see him grow super fast, I am just wondering if his growth is progressing normally.

I found out that his mother is 26 inches at the shoulders, and his father is 25.5. 

His diet is fine, as well as getting the proper supplementation. 

His current weight is 66 lbs.

Does his height, and the fact that he hasn't grown (height) in the past month or two a concern? I have heard of growth spurts later, but it's just weird that he is not growing in height (that I have noticed).

I don't walk him on hard surfaces much at all, its usually ball fields, grass, and some asphalt (not much at all). I also swim him about 3-4 days a week. 

Per my contract, he has to be neutered between 12-15 months.

Any help on this matter would be appreciated. 

I also have a German Shepherd (West German Show lines). I made the mistake in neutering him way too early (6 months). He is way too tall (30 inches at shoulders). So I guess Loki is the opposite.

I am patient, just abit concerned.

His last pics I took, you can get some sort of idea.














































Thanks again


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

The pasterns ant that bad I cant comment on Czech only to parrot what you have mentioned I have never owned one. 
He ain't no show dog looks like a stock coat not a long coat I got a little coyote my self and sort of like him.


----------



## Jack Krizman Jr (Dec 27, 2008)

I did some more research on some other forums and such, it sounds like mine will be ok, and that some of the Czechs stay abit more compact, or mature slower then I thought. 

One of the weight/height charts also have GSD's listed starting at around 23 at the shoulders (not specific with working lines/show lines, etc).

I know all I care about it a healthy dog, my GSD Jasper has Elbow Dysplasia. Maybe I have been comparing Loki to him abit too much.

I will say I like how Loki is agile like a cat, he can do just about anything, and he is built like a tank.

LOL, I like my little coyote as well:mrgreen: 

Love coated dogs

Thanks


----------



## James Degale (Jan 9, 2009)

Your is 1/4 west german, rest is czech going back on DDR in some lines. Yes they mature more slowly he might have a few inches more to go, maybe.


----------



## James Degale (Jan 9, 2009)

Plus showlines are bigger than working lines in general.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

If he works well, then the rest is a goof. I would worry about the front legs if he was mature, you say he jumps well ??


----------



## Jack Krizman Jr (Dec 27, 2008)

Yes, all movements are great. He does everything with ease, built like a tank, couldn't be happier with him.

LOL, probably everyone asks me about his size, and it's probably because Jasper is right there, and he is like Frankenstein in size](*,)


----------



## TOM SMITH (Dec 25, 2008)

I have a orry son also.He is bigger than I thought he would be for his age.
He is just shy of 5 mo. He is a lean 60 lbs. He is a solid black like orry.

He seems like a pretty good dog, He does have a bit of an edge to him, I like that in 
my dogs.It sounds like Loki is doing fine and will probably be a very good dog.


----------



## Jack Krizman Jr (Dec 27, 2008)

TOM SMITH said:


> I have a orry son also.He is bigger than I thought he would be for his age.
> He is just shy of 5 mo. He is a lean 60 lbs. He is a solid black like orry.
> 
> He seems like a pretty good dog, He does have a bit of an edge to him, I like that in
> my dogs.It sounds like Loki is doing fine and will probably be a very good dog.


Thanks Tom,

Loki has that "edge" to him as well, a little spitfire. He walks around like he is unstoppable.

I am really happy with him.


----------

